# Hello!



## KyaraDream (Feb 11, 2018)

Hello!
My name is Andrea, I'm from Chile, a country in Southamerica, and I have two little boys!
I get them from a science fair, nothing was done to them, just how they behave alone and in pair!, when the fair ended they gift them to me!
I just want to learn, because there is no veterinary that treats mices; and give them the best live I can afford!
I just changed their home, it was a plastic box, big enought so they have their bed, a tunnel, and a pingpong ball. Now they have a metal cage, with 3 plastic floors, and a plastic wheel!
I give them premium hamster food, with some kind of fruit treats ;;

Nice to meet you all!

These are my boys! Churrasco and Moon!


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome, Andrea!


----------



## whiggy (Feb 7, 2018)

Welcome!


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

Hi and they are cute!


----------

